# Lounge > Sports >  >  NFL Pick 'Em 2014-2015

## Cam

Standings:

1. Alibaba: 61-30 **
2. Whodey85: 59-32
2. Cam1: 59-32
4. BTAG: 58-33
5. Silentimage: 57-34 ***
6. Thedood: 57-34 *
6. SA Go0n: 57-34 *
8. Daveyboy: 56-35 **
9. Chantellabella: 55-36 *
10. Trendsetter: 52-39
11. Buerhle: 49-42
12. CWe: 48-43 **
13. Muffinman: 37-54
14. Limmy: 32-59 *

----------


## Chantellabella

> Will have the first week schedule posted a week before the season starts, for those interested in playing. Same rules as the past two years.
> 
> 
> For those who haven't played before it's pretty simple. Each week the schedule is posted and you just copy and paste it, then choose who will win each game. The wins/losses are tallied up at the end of each week and posted for all 17 weeks then added up, and who ever has the best record wins. We also pick a score for the SNF game, and if you get it right you have one loss eliminated and a win added to your overall record (though I think this has only happened twice in two years). The winner of each week receives an asterisk, which is basically just used as a tie-breaker, should there be a tie at the end of the season.



Yay! Thanks Cam! 

We're ready.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Cam!!! Where have you been, man?  :: 

I've been waiting on this game, can't wait to dominate again this year!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Cam!!! Where have you been, man? 
> 
> I've been waiting on this game, can't wait to dominate again this year!!



Oh yeah? What about the year before where me and my posse got the only exact score on a Sunday? We slacked off last year.  My team  mates kept making decisions on the QB's hairstyles. 

We'll be in full form again this year because I sent them info on the "talent" of the QB's rather than who's good looking.

----------


## Trendsetter

Yeah, I think it was you and WhoDey who guessed an exact score before. More impressive than a win  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Hi Cam,

I only had today to post our picks, so I hope it's ok that I grabbed your template already. I wouldn't be back to post till after kickoff Thursday and I wanted to get our picks in.

Guys,

It's a lot of fun, so here's the template. Just fill it out each week. Good luck!

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks ------------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears ------------->
Bengals @ Ravens ------------->
Browns @ Steelers ------------->
Redskins @ Texans ------------->
Jaguars @ Eagles ------------->
Titans @ Chiefs ------------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------------->
Vikings @ Rams ------------->
Saints @ Falcons ------------->
Raiders @ Jets ------------->
Panthers @ Bucs ------------->
49ers @ Cowboys ------------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos ------------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions ------------->
Chargers @ Cardinals ------------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Thursday Night:

Packers @ *Seahawks* -------------> *Seahawks*

Sunday:

Bills @ *Bears* -------------> *Bears*
Bengals @ *Ravens* -------------> *Ravens*
Browns @ *Steelers* -------------> *Steelers*
*Redskins* @ Texans -------------> *Redskins*
Jaguars @ *Eagles* ------------->* Eagles*
Titans @ *Chiefs* -------------> *Chiefs*
*Patriots* @ Dolphins -------------> *Patriots*
*Vikings* @ Rams -------------> *Vikings*
*Saints* @ Falcons ------------->*Saints*
Raiders @ *Jets* -------------> *Jets*
*Panthers* @ Bucs -------------> *Panthers*
*49ers* @ Cowboys -------------> *49ers*

Sunday Night (include score):

*Colts* @ Broncos -------------> *Broncos* *Colts 16 Broncos 38*

Monday Night:

*Giants* @ Lions -------------> *Giants*
*Chargers* @ Cardinals -------------> *Chargers*

----------


## Trendsetter

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> *Packers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> *Bears*
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Steelers -------------> *Steelers*
Redskins @ Texans -------------> *Redskins*
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> *Eagles*
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> *Titans*
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> *Patriots*
Vikings @ Rams -------------> *Vikings*
Saints @ Falcons -------------> *Saints*
Raiders @ Jets -------------> *Jets*
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> *Panthers*
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> *49ers*

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> *Broncos, 38-31*

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> *Giants*
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> *Chargers*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thursday Night:
> 
> Packers @ Seahawks -------------> *Packers*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Bears -------------> *Bears*
> Bengals @ Ravens -------------> *Ravens*
> Browns @ Steelers -------------> *Steelers*
> ...



Looks like we had the same thinking going on.  ::):   I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo glad that football's here!

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

Packers @ Seahawks -------------> Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Bears -------------> Bears
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Redskins @ Texans -------------> Redskins
Jaguars @ Eagles -------------> Eagles
Titans @ Chiefs -------------> Chiefs
Patriots @ Dolphins -------------> Patriots
Vikings @ Rams -------------> Rams
Saints @ Falcons -------------> Falcons
Raiders @ Jets -------------> Jets
Panthers @ Bucs -------------> Panthers
49ers @ Cowboys -------------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Broncos -------------> Broncos 28-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Lions -------------> Lions
Chargers @ Cardinals -------------> Cardinals

----------


## Cam

I am alive. Good luck guys  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am alive. Good luck guys



Thanks Cam! Good luck to you too. You're always up at the top though. Not this year. It's the year for the chantellabella team and the Saints. I feel it in my old bones.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> Looks like we had the same thinking going on.   I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo glad that football's here!



We almost had the same picks. Seattle game tonight!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> We almost had the same picks. Seattle game tonight!



Even though I don't like the Seahawks as a rule (like I despise the Cowboys), I really thought they would come out with a bang. My mother fought me on this one and wanted us to pick Aaron Rodgers "because he's such a nice young man." 

Again guys, I really should get handicap points because of my team members.  ::):

----------


## Cam

Standings:


1. SilentImage: 11-5 *
2. Thedood: 10-6
2. Whodey85: 10-6
2. Cam1: 10-6
5. Alibaba: 9-7
5. SA Go0n: 9-7
7. Chantellabella: 8-8
7. Trendsetter: 8-8
7. Daveyboy: 8-8
7. BTAG: 8-8
11. CWe: 7-9
12. Muffinman: 6-10
12. Limmy: 6-10
14. Buerhle: 5-11

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens -------->

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------->
Saints @ Browns -------->
Lions @ Panthers -------->
Falcons @ Bengals -------->
Cowboys @ Titans -------->
Jaguars @ Redskins -------->
Patriots @ Vikings -------->
Cardinals @ Giants -------->
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->
Rams @ Bucs -------->
Chiefs @ Broncos -------->
Jets @ Packers -------->
Texans @ Raiders -------->

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers -------->

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->

----------


## Chantellabella

> Standings:
> 
> 
> 1. SilentImage: 11-5 *
> 2. Thedood: 10-6
> 2. Whodey85: 10-6
> 2. Cam1: 10-6
> 5. Alibaba: 9-7
> 5. SA Go0n: 9-7
> ...



Ah! Not too bad............not too good. There were too many upsets..........especially with the Saints.

I'll have to get on the ball this upcoming week. Will post my picks tomorrow.

Thanks Cam!

----------


## Trendsetter

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> *Steelers*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> *Dolphins*
Saints @ Browns --------> *Saints*
Lions @ Panthers --------> *Panthers*
Falcons @ Bengals --------> *Falcons*
Cowboys @ Titans --------> *Cowboys*
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> *Redskins*
Patriots @ Vikings --------> *Patriots*
Cardinals @ Giants --------> *Giants*
Seahawks @ Chargers --------> *Seahawks*
Rams @ Bucs --------> *Bucs*
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> *Broncos*
Jets @ Packers --------> *Packers*
Texans @ Raiders --------> *Raiders*

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> *49ers, 24-21*

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts --------> *Colts*

----------


## Chantellabella

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Ravens --------> *Steelers*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills --------> *Dolphins*
Saints @ Browns --------> *Saints*
Lions @ Panthers --------> *Panthers*
Falcons @ Bengals --------> *Falcons*
Cowboys @ Titans --------> *Titans*
Jaguars @ Redskins --------> *Redskins*
Patriots @ Vikings --------> *Patriots*
Cardinals @ Giants --------> *Giants*
Seahawks @ Chargers -------->*Seahawks*
Rams @ Bucs -------->*Rams*
Chiefs @ Broncos --------> *Broncos*
Jets @ Packers --------> Packers
Texans @ Raiders --------> *Raiders*

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ 49ers --------> *49ers*  *Bears 14 49ers 36*

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Colts -------->*Colts*

----------


## Cam

I'll try to update the standings tomorrow, but then going away to Montreal for a bit. Can you guys send the picks to MM again? I don't think he will mind.

Week 3:

Tampa Bay @ Atlanta --------> 

Sunday: 

San Diego @ Buffalo --------> 
Dallas @ Saint Louis --------> 
Washington @ Philadelphia -------->
Houston @ NY Giants -------->
Minnesota @ New Orleans -------->
Tennessee @ Cincinnati -------->
Baltimore @ Cleveland -------->
Green Bay @ Detroit -------->
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville -------->
Oakland @ New England -------->
San Francisco @ Arizona -------->
Denver @ Seattle -------->
Kansas City @ Miami -------->

Sunday Night (score):

Pittsburgh @ Carolina -------->

Monday Night:

Chicago @ NY Jets -------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 3:

Bucs @ Falcons --------> *Falcons*

Sunday: 

Chargers @ Bills --------> *Chargers*
Cowboys @ Rams --------> *Cowboys*
Redskins @ Eagles --------> *Eagles*
Texans @ Giants --------> *Giants*
Vikings @ Saints --------> *Vikings*
Titans @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
Ravens @ Browns --------> *Browns*
Packers @ Lions --------> *Packers*
Colts @ Jacksonville --------> *Colts*
Raiders @ Patriots --------> *Patriots*
49ers @ Cardinals --------> *Cardinals*
Broncos @ Seahawks --------> *Broncos*
Chiefs @ Dolphins --------> *Dolphins*

Sunday Night (score):

Steelers @ Panthers --------> *Steelers, 27-10*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Jets --------> *Bears*

----------


## Chantellabella

Will do Cam! Enjoy your trip.  ::): 

Hey John! Would you mind posting our picks again? *innocent grin*

Week 3:

Bucs @ *Falcons* --------> *Falcons*

Sunday: 

Chargers @ *Bills* --------> *Bills*
*Cowboys* @ Rams --------> *Cowboys*
Redskins @ *Eagles* --------> *Eagles*
*Texans* @ Giants --------> *Texans*
Vikings @* Saints* --------> *Saints*
Titans @ *Bengals* --------> *Bengals*
Ravens @ *Browns* --------> *Browns*
*Packers* @ Lions --------> *Packers*
*Colts* @ Jacksonville --------> *Colts*
Raiders @ *Patriots* --------> *Patriots*
49ers @ *Cardinals* --------> *Cardinals*
*Broncos* @ Seahawks --------> *Broncos*
*Chiefs* @ Dolphins -------->*Chiefs*

Sunday Night (score):

Steelers @ *Panthers* --------> *Panthers 34-10*

Monday Night:

Bears @ *Jets* -------->* Jets*


And Trendsetter???!!! You gave up on the Saints?? I never thought I'd see that day!

----------


## Trendsetter

> And Trendsetter???!!! You gave up on the Saints?? I never thought I'd see that day!



Just a guess, I still want the Saints to win. But it's kind of hard to ignore the reality that they're in disarray and can't even beat the worthless Browns right now. Hopefully they get things turned around quickly and start winning this Sunday.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just a guess, I still want the Saints to win. But it's kind of hard to ignore the reality that they're in disarray and can't even beat the worthless Browns right now. Hopefully they get things turned around quickly and start winning this Sunday.



See, the disarray was because I didn't wear my Brees jersey for both weeks and couldn't watch the game. It's all my fault. 

I'll be watching and wearing this Sunday. That should fix it.

----------


## Trendsetter

> See, the disarray was because I didn't wear my Brees jersey for both weeks and couldn't watch the game. It's all my fault. 
> 
> I'll be watching and wearing this Sunday. That should fix it.



I'll follow suit.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'll follow suit.



I can just hear the prayers already in New Orleans.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I can just hear the prayers already in New Orleans.



Well, my confidence went up from watching last night's Falcons game. We may have lost by a total of 5 points, but I guess some teams still have it worse.

My God, Tampa looked horrible yesterday.  :bricks:

----------


## Cam

Week 2:

1. Daveboy: 9-7 *
1. Limmy: 9-7 *
1 Alibaba: 9-7 *
4. Cam1: 8-8
4. SA Go0n: 8-8
6. CWe: 7-9
6. Whodey85: 7-9
6. Buehrle: 7-9
6. BTAG: 7-9
10. Thedood: 6-10
10. Silentimage: 6-10
10. Muffinman: 6-10
10. Trendsetter: 6-10
10. Chantellabella: 6-10

Week 3:

1. CWe: 14-2 *
2. Cam1: 13-3
2. Whodey85: 13-3
4. Thedood: 12-4
4. BTAG: 12-4
4. Trendsetter: 12-4
7. Silentimage: 11-5
8. Alibaba: 10-6
8. Daveyboy: 10-6
8. Chantellabella: 10-6
8. Muffinman: 10-6
12. SA Go0n: 9-7
12. Buehrle: 9-7
14. Limmy 5-11

----------


## Cam

Standings:

1. Cam1: 31-17
2. Whodey85: 30-18
3. Silentimage: 28-20 *
3. Alibaba: 28-20 *
3. CWe: 28-20 *
6. Thedood: 28-20
7. Daveyboy: 27-21 *
8. BTAG: 27-21
9. SA Go0n: 26-22
9. Trendsetter: 26-22
11. Chantellabella: 24-24
12. Muffinman: 22-26
13. Buerhle: 21-27
14. Limmy: 20-28 *

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans ------->
Panthers @ Ravens ------->
Packers @ Bears ------->
Lions @ Jets ------->
Titans @ Colts ------->
Dolphins @ Raiders ------->
Bucs @ Steelers ------->
Jaguars @ Chargers ------->
Falcons @ Vikings ------->
Eagles @ 49ers ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs ------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> *Giants*

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Panthers @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Packers @ Bears -------> *Packers*
Lions @ Jets -------> *Lions*
Titans @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Dolphins @ Raiders -------> *Raiders*
Bucs @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Jaguars @ Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Falcons @ Vikings -------> *Falcons*
Eagles @ 49ers -------> *Eagles*

Sunday Night (score):

Saints @ Cowboys -------> *Saints, 42-10*

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs -------> *Patriots*

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok, team Chantellabella is using actual "facts" this upcoming week besides who's likeable. I finally won out over the diva/hairstyle/like/dislike standards of my mother. Hopefully our standings will improve.

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ *Redskins* -------> *Redskins*

Sunday: 

Bills @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Panthers @ Ravens ------->*Ravens*
Packers @ Bears ------->*Bears*
Lions @ Jets ------->*Lions*
Titans @ Colts ------->*Colts*
Dolphins @ Raiders ------->*Dophins*
Bucs @ Steelers ------->*Steelers*
Jaguars @ Chargers ------->*Chargers*
Falcons @ Vikings ------->*Falcons*
Eagles @ 49ers ------->*Eagles*

Sunday Night (score ):

Saints @ Cowboys ------->*Saints  35-28*

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs ------->* Patriots*

----------


## Chantellabella

Pain!!!!! What's wrong with the Saints??!! I've already cut eyes out of my Aints paperbag and drew a frowny face with tears on it.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Pain!!!!! What's wrong with the Saints??!! I've already cut eyes out of my Aints paperbag and drew a frowny face with tears on it.



Why did that disaster have to happen on my birthday?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Why did that disaster have to happen on my birthday?



Happy Birthday!

I hope the rest of your birthday was awesome!! 

Wow! You keep getting older and older, my friend.  ::): 

 :Hug:

----------


## Trendsetter

> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I hope the rest of your birthday was awesome!! 
> 
> Wow! You keep getting older and older, my friend.



It was alright, but thank you  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 5 Template from Cam:

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ---------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ---------->
Ravens @ Colts ---------->
Browns @ Titans ---------->
Bears @ Panthers ---------->
Texans @ Cowboys ---------->
Steelers @ Jaguars ---------->
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------->
Falcons @ Giants ---------->
Rams @ Eagles ---------->
Cardinals @ Broncos ---------->
Chiefs @ 49ers ---------->
Jets @ Chargers ---------->

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ---------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> *Packers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> *Lions*
Ravens @ Colts ----------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Titans ----------> *Browns*
Bears @ Panthers ----------> *Bears*
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> *Texans*
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> *Steelers*
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> *Saints*
Falcons @ Giants ----------> *Giants*
Rams @ Eagles ----------> *Eagles*
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> *Broncos*
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> *Chiefs*
Jets @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ----------> *Bengals, 28-17*

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> *Seahawks*

----------


## Chantellabella

My mother and I are not agreeing with a few teams this week, so I made an executive decision on a few picks

Week 5:

Thursday:

Vikings @ Packers ----------> Packers

Sunday:

Bills @ Lions ----------> Lions
Ravens @ Colts ----------> Ravens
Browns @ Titans ----------> Browns 
Bears @ Panthers ----------> Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys ----------> cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars ----------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ----------> Saints  
Falcons @ Giants ----------> Falcons
Rams @ Eagles ----------> Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos ----------> Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers ----------> 49ers
Jets @ Chargers ----------> Chargers

Sunday Night (score):

Bengals @ Patriots ---------->Bengals  23-21  

Monday Night: 

Seahawks @ Redskins ----------> Seahawks

----------


## Cam

Standings:


1. Cam1: 38-23
2. Silentimage: 37-24 **
2. Alibaba: 37-24 **
2. CWe: 37-24 **
5. Whodey85: 36-25
6. SA Go0n: 35-26 *
7. Daveyboy: 34-27 *
8. Thedood: 34-27
8. BTAG: 34-27
10. Trendsetter: 33-28
11. Chantellabella: 30-31
12. Buerhle: 29-32
13. Muffinman: 28-33
14. Limmy: 26-35 *

----------


## Chantellabella

> Standings:
> 
> 
> 1. Cam1: 38-23
> 2. Silentimage: 37-24 **
> 2. Alibaba: 37-24 **
> 2. CWe: 37-24 **
> 5. Whodey85: 36-25
> 6. SA Go0n: 35-26 *
> ...



Thanks, Cam!

I can't figure out why we keep messing up the picks. Is it that there's a lot of upsets this year?

----------


## Trendsetter

> Thanks, Cam!
> 
> I can't figure out why we keep messing up the picks. Is it that there's a lot of upsets this year?



Yes, and some teams are falling short of expectations

----------


## Chantellabella

Finally! A Saints win. But seriously? Did we have to struggle in that game? That should have been an easy one. 

My mom's gonna kill me. She wanted the Patriots over the Bengals and I vetoed it. At least I picked the Browns over her choice of the Titans, so we're even.

----------


## Cam

Updates coming soon!

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------->

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills ------->
Ravens @ Buccaneers ------->
Steelers @ Browns ------->
Panthers @ Bengals ------->
Broncos @ Jets ------->
Lions @ Vikings ------->
Packers @ Dolphins ------->
Jaguars @ Titans ------->
Chargers @ Raiders ------->
Bears @ Falcons ------->
Cowboys @ Seahawks ------->
Redskins @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles ------->

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks, Cam!

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> Patriots
Ravens @ Buccaneers ------->Ravens
Steelers @ Browns ------->Steelers
Panthers @ Bengals -------> Panthers
Broncos @ Jets ------->Broncos
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Packers @ Dolphins -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers
Bears @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles 42-36

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 6:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------> *Colts*

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -------> *Patriots*
Ravens @ Buccaneers -------> *Buccaneers*
Steelers @ Browns -------> *Steelers*
Panthers @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*
Broncos @ Jets -------> *Broncos*
Lions @ Vikings -------> *Lions*
Packers @ Dolphins -------> *Packers*
Jaguars @ Titans -------> *Jaguars*
Chargers @ Raiders -------> *Chargers*
Bears @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*
Cowboys @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*
Redskins @ Cardinals -------> *Cardinals*

Sunday Night (score):

Giants @ Eagles -------> *Eagles, 28-20*

Monday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> *49ers*

----------


## Chantellabella

From Cam:

I am going to update this tomorrow for real. I've only been on mobile lately because of work. Here's the template for this week:

Week 7 

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ------->

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills ------->
Falcons @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Jaguars ------->
Panthers @ Packers ------->
Dolphins @ Bears ------->
Bengals @ Colts ------->
Saints @ Lions ------->
Seahawks @ Rams ------->
Titans @ Redskins ------->
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->
Giants @ Cowboys ------->
Cardinals @ Raiders ------->

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos ------->

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 7

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> Bills
Falcons @ Ravens -------> Falcons
Browns @ Jaguars -------> Browns
Panthers @ Packers -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Colts ------->Colts
Saints @ Lions ------->Saints
Seahawks @ Rams ------->Seahawks
Titans @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 42 to 35

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> Steelers



I know the Saints have a long shot with Jimmy Graham out, but I have to root for our boys anyway.

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 7 

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*

Sunday:

Vikings @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Falcons @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Jaguars -------> *Browns*
Panthers @ Packers -------> *Packers*
Dolphins @ Bears -------> *Bears*
Bengals @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Saints @ Lions -------> *Saints*
Seahawks @ Rams -------> *Seahawks*
Titans @ Redskins -------> *Titans*
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Giants @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Cardinals @ Raiders -------> *Cardinals*

Sunday Night (score):

49ers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos, 35-20*

Monday Night:

Texans @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*

----------


## Cam

Standings:

1. Alibaba: 61-30 **
2. Whodey85: 59-32
2. Cam1: 59-32
4. BTAG: 58-33
5. Silentimage: 57-34 ***
6. Thedood: 57-34 *
6. SA Go0n: 57-34 *
8. Daveyboy: 56-35 **
9. Chantellabella: 55-36 *
10. Trendsetter: 52-39
11. Buerhle: 49-42
12. CWe: 48-43 **
13. Muffinman: 37-54
14. Limmy: 32-59 *

----------


## Chantellabella

Team Chantellabella finally got a first place! We needed that to go up that ladder. My mom's gonna be so excited.  ::):

----------


## Cam

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons ------->
Bills @ Jets ------->
Bears @ Patriots ------->
Seahawks @ Panthers ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Dolphins @ Jaguars ------->
Rams @ Chiefs ------->
Vikings @ Bucs ------->
Eagles @ Cardinals ------->
Raiders @ Browns ------->
Colts @ Steelers ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints ------->

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> Lions
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Bears @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> Seahawks
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> Doplhins
Rams @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Bucs -------> Bucs
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> Eagles
Raiders @ Browns -------> Browns
Colts @ Steelers -------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals ------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> Packers 42-35 (do you know how painful this is to choose a team against the Saints? Our holy boys need 10 weeks of miracles now)

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 8:

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*

Sunday:

Lions @ Falcons -------> *Lions*
Bills @ Jets -------> *Jets*
Bears @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*
Seahawks @ Panthers -------> *Seahawks*
Texans @ Titans -------> *Texans*
Dolphins @ Jaguars -------> *Dolphins*
Rams @ Chiefs -------> *Chiefs*
Vikings @ Bucs -------> *Vikings*
Eagles @ Cardinals -------> *Eagles*
Raiders @ Browns -------> *Browns*
Colts @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Ravens @ Bengals -------> *Ravens*

Sunday Night (score):

Packers @ Saints -------> *Saints, 30-27*

Monday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*

----------


## Chantellabella

[QUOTE=Trendsetter;388650]



> Week 8:
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Chargers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Lions @ Falcons -------> *Lions*
> ...



Trendsetter.................Cam left out the Ravens vs Bengals game. You may want to pm him your picks with the edited scores. And I'm glad at least one of us hasn't lost faith in the Saints. I would love to have them win the rest of the games.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Trendsetter.................Cam left out the Ravens vs Bengals game. You may want to pm him your picks with the edited scores. And I'm glad at least one of us hasn't lost faith in the Saints. I would love to have them win the rest of the games.



I fixed it.  ::): 

I know the Packs are better, but I see this as a trap game for them. It's easy to look at just our team and say they're struggling,  but looking at the big picture, who in our division is really doing better than the Saints? The Bucs look like the worst team in the league, and the panthers and falcons are each coming off of blowout losses this weekend.

----------


## Cam

Week 8 Results:

1. Thedood: 11-4
1. Cam1: 11-4
1. Whodey85: 11-4
1. Trendsetter: 11-4
5. Alibaba: 10-5
5. Buerhle: 10-5
7. Silentimage: 9-6
7. Daveyboy: 9-6
7. Chantellabella: 9-6
10. BTAG: 8-7
10. SA Go0n: 8-7
12. Limmy: 4-11

Standings:

1. Alibaba: 81-40 **
2. Cam1: 80-41 *
3. Thedood: 79-42 ***
4. Whodey85: 79-42 *
5. SA Go0n: 76-45 **
6. Daveyboy: 75-46 **
7. BTAG: 75-46
8. Chantellabella: 74-47 *
9. Silentimage: 72-49 ***
10. Trendsetter: 72-49 *
11. Buerhle: 67-54
12. Limmy: 44-67 *

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers ------->

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns ------->
Jaguars @ Bengals ------->
Cardinals @ Cowboys ------->
Eagles @ Texans ------->
Jets @ Chiefs ------->
Chargers @ Dolphins ------->
Redskins @ Vikings ------->
Rams @ 49ers ------->
Broncos @ Patriots ------->
Raiders @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Awesome Cam and Trendsetter! #1 last week.  ::):    And you knew, huh, about the Saints. I shouldn't have lost faith. 

Here's week 9

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> Browns  
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> Bengals 
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> Cardinals
Eagles @ Texans -------> Eagles
Jets @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots -------> Broncos
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 30-27

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> Colts

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 9:

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Panthers -------> *Saints*

Sunday:

Bucs @ Browns -------> *Browns*
Jaguars @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*
Cardinals @ Cowboys -------> *Cardinals*
Eagles @ Texans -------> *Eagles*
Jets @ Chiefs -------> *Chiefs*
Chargers @ Dolphins -------> *Chargers*
Redskins @ Vikings -------> *Redskins*
Rams @ 49ers -------> *49ers*
Broncos @ Patriots -------> *Broncos*
Raiders @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*

Sunday Night (score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> *Steelers, 35-20*

Monday Night:

Colts @ Giants -------> *Colts*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 9:
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Saints @ Panthers -------> *Saints*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bucs @ Browns -------> *Browns*
> ...



Ha!! We either win together or go down with the ship together this week. We have the same picks for a change.  ::):   And we even picked the same score.  Ok, we've been friends too long. 

Just kidding! Can't wait to watch the Saints play tomorrow night.

----------


## Chantellabella

Woohoo!!!!! Da boys are back!!!!

----------


## Trendsetter

> Ha!! We either win together or go down with the ship together this week. We have the same picks for a change.   And we even picked the same score.  Ok, we've been friends too long. 
> 
> Just kidding! Can't wait to watch the Saints play tomorrow night.



Ha, I didn't know we picked the same picks until I just got back from work  :: 

You see, we were potentially looking at a lost season the first 6 games, but 2 straight wins and they're back in first place in the division. Your faith gets rewarded when pulling for this team.  ::): 

So, it feels good to win together!

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals ------->

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->
Titans @ Ravens ------->
Cowboys @ Jaguars ------->
Dolphins @ Lions ------->
49ers @ Saints ------->
Steelers @ Jets ------->
Falcons @ Bucs ------->
Broncos @ Raiders ------->
Giants @ Seahawks ------->
Rams @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers ------->

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles ------->

Standings:

1. Cam1: 92-42 **
2. Thedood: 89-45 ***
3. Alibaba: 89-45 **
4. Whodey85: 87-47 *
5. SA Go0n: 84-50 **
6. Chantellabella: 83-51 *
7. BTAG: 83-51
8. Daveyboy: 82-52 **
9. Trendsetter: 81-53 *
10. Silentimage: 79-55 ***
11. Buerhle: 76-58
12. Limmy: 48-76 *

Week 9 Results:

1. Cam1: 12-1
2. Thedood: 10-3
3. Buehrle: 9-4
3. Chantellabella: 9-4
3. Trendsetter: 9-4
6. Whodey85: 8-5
6. BTAG: 8-5
6. Daveyboy: 8-5
6. Alibaba: 8-5
6. SA Go0n: 8-5
11. Silentimage: 7-6
12. Limmy: 4-9

----------


## Chantellabella

Alright! Cam, that was amazing that you got 12 right. How did you do that? There were some upsets.

Anyway, here's my week 10 picks:

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals ------->- Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Bills
Titans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> Cowboys
Dolphins @ Lions -------> Lions
49ers @ Saints -------> Saints
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Falcons @ Bucs -------> Falcons
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Giants @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers 35 - 10

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> Eagles

----------


## Trendsetter

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> *Chiefs*
Titans @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Cowboys @ Jaguars -------> *Cowboys*
Dolphins @ Lions -------> *Lions*
49ers @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Steelers @ Jets -------> *Steelers*
Falcons @ Bucs -------> *Falcons*
Broncos @ Raiders -------> *Broncos*
Giants @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*
Rams @ Cardinals -------> *Cardinals*

Sunday Night (score):

Bears @ Packers -------> *Packers, 24-20*

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------> *Panthers*

----------


## Cam

Week 10 Results:

1. Whodey85: 10-3
1. Cam1: 10-3
3. Daveyboy: 9-4
3. Thedood: 9-4
3. SA Go0n: 9-4
3. Chantellabella: 9-4
3. Trendsetter: 9-4
3. SilentImage: 9-4
9. BTAG: 8-5
10. Buehrle: 7-6
10. Alibaba: 7-6
12. Limmy: 4-9

Standings:

1. Cam1: 102-45 ***
2. Thedood: 98-49 ***
3. Whodey85: 97-50 **
4. Alibaba: 96-51 **
5. SA Go0n: 93-54 **
6. Chantellabella: 92-55 *
7. Daveyboy: 91-56 **
8. BTAG: 91-56
9. Trendsetter: 90-57 *
10. Silentimage: 88-59 ***
11. Buerhle: 83-64
12. Limmy: 52-85 *

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns ------->
Falcons @ Panthers ------->
Vikings @ Bears ------->
Bengals @ Saints ------->
Broncos @ Rams ------->
Seahawks @ Chiefs ------->
49ers @ Giants ------->
Bucs @ Redskins ------->
Raiders @ Chargers ------->
Lions @ Cardinals ------->
Eagles @ Packers ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts ------->

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans ------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->  *Dolphins*

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> *Browns*
Falcons @ Panthers -------> *Panthers*
Vikings @ Bears -------> *Bears*
Bengals @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Broncos @ Rams -------> *Broncos*
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> *Seahawks*
49ers @ Giants -------> *49ers*
Bucs @ Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Raiders @ Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Lions @ Cardinals -------> *Lions*
Eagles @ Packers -------> *Packers*

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts -------> *Patriots, 45-21*

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -------> *Steelers*

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 11:

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Texans @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Saints ------->Saints
Broncos @ Rams -------> Broncos
Seahawks @ Chiefs -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Giants ------->49ers
Bucs @ Redskins ------->Redskins
Raiders @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals ------->Lions
Eagles @ Packers ------->Packers

Sunday Night (score):

Patriots @ Colts ------->Colts  42-31

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Titans ------->Steelers

----------


## Chantellabella

What the heck happened to the entire NFL???? Did the good teams go "Oh, let them have the ball just this once?"

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 12

Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> *Chiefs*

Sunday

Jets @ Bills -----------> *Bills*
Browns @ Falcons -----------> *Browns*
Buccaneers @ Bears -----------> *Bears*
Bengals @ Texans -----------> *Texans*
Lions @ Patriots -----------> *Patriots*
Packers @ Vikings -----------> *Packers*
Jaguars @ Colts -----------> *Colts*
Titans @ Eagles -----------> *Eagles*
Rams @ Chargers -----------> *Chargers*
Cardinals @ Seahawks -----------> *Seahawks*
Dolphins @ Broncos -----------> *Broncos*
Redskins @ 49ers -----------> *49ers*

Sunday Night (Score):

Cowboys @ Giants -----------> *Giants, 31-24*

Monday

Ravens @ Saints -----------> *Ravens*

----------


## Cam

Week 11 Results:

1. Thedood: 10-4
1. Limmy: 10-4 
3. Sa Go0n: 9-5
3. Cam1: 9-5
5. BTAG: 8-6
5. Daveyboy: 8-6
7. Whodey85: 7-7
7. Alibaba: 7-7
7. Trendsetter: 7-7
7. Chantellabella: 7-7
11. Silentimage: 5-9

Standings:

1. Cam1: 111-50 ***
2. Thedood: 108-53 ****
3. Whodey85: 104-57 **
4. Alibaba: 103-58 **
5. SA Go0n: 102-59 **
7. Daveyboy: 99-62 **
6. Chantellabella: 99-62 *
8. BTAG: 99-62
9. Trendsetter: 97-64 *
10. Silentimage: 93-68 ***
11. Buerhle: 83-79
12. Limmy: 62-99 **

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders ------->

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------->
Browns @ Falcons ------->
Bucs @ Bears ------->
Bengals @ Texans ------->
Lions @ Patriots ------->
Packers @ Vikings ------->
Jaguars @ Colts ------->
Titans @ Eagles ------->
Rams @ Chargers ------->
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->
Dolphins @ Broncos ------->
49ers @ Redskins ------->

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants ------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah, we did terrible last week. My team and the Saints. Oh well. Hopefully, us and the Saints will have a much better week.

Here's week 12:

Week 12:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Raiders ------->Chiefs

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------->Bills
Browns @ Falcons ------->Falcons
Bucs @ Bears -------> Bears
Bengals @ Texans ------->Bengals
Lions @ Patriots ------->Patriots
Packers @ Vikings ------->Packers
Jaguars @ Colts ------->Colts
Titans @ Eagles ------->Eagles
Rams @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks (my mom and I were not in agreement on this one. I wanted the Cardinals)
Dolphins @ Broncos ------->Broncos
49ers @ Redskins ------->49ers

Sunday Night (scores):

Cowboys @ Giants ------->Cowboys   35-14

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Saints ------->Saints

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 13 template:

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------>
Bears @ Lions ------>
Seahawks @ 49ers ------>

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------>
Chargers @ Ravens ------>
Panthers @ Vikings ------>
Bengals @ Bucs ------>
Titans @ Texans ------>
Redskins @ Colts ------>
Giants @ Jaguars ------>
Saints @ Steelers ------>
Raiders @ Rams ------>
Cardinals @ Falcons ------>
Patriots @ Packers ------>

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------>

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>
Cam1 is offline

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> Cowboys
Bears @ Lions ------> Lions
Seahawks @ 49ers ------>49ers

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> Browns
Chargers @ Ravens ------> Chargers
Panthers @ Vikings ------> Panthers
Bengals @ Bucs ------>Bengals
Titans @ Texans ------>Texans
Redskins @ Colts ------> Colts
Giants @ Jaguars ------> Giants
Saints @ Steelers ------>Steelers
Raiders @ Rams ------>Rams
Cardinals @ Falcons ------>Cardinals
Patriots @ Packers ------> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> Broncos 42-21

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------>Dolphins

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 13:

Thursday:

Eagles @ Cowboys ------> *Cowboys*
Bears @ Lions ------> *Bears*
Seahawks @ 49ers ------> *Seahawks*

Sunday:

Browns @ Bills ------> *Browns*
Chargers @ Ravens ------> *Chargers*
Panthers @ Vikings ------> *Panthers*
Bengals @ Bucs ------> *Bengals*
Titans @ Texans ------> *Texans*
Redskins @ Colts ------> *Colts*
Giants @ Jaguars ------> *Giants*
Saints @ Steelers ------> *Saints*
Raiders @ Rams ------> *Rams*
Cardinals @ Falcons ------> *Cardinals*
Patriots @ Packers ------> *Packers*

Sunday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------> *Broncos, 38-24*

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Jets ------> *Dolphins*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 13:
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Eagles @ Cowboys ------> *Cowboys*
> Bears @ Lions ------> *Bears*
> Seahawks @ 49ers ------> *Seahawks*
> 
> Sunday:
> ...



Yes, my friend, I voted against the Saints. Even though Drew, Jimmy, Ingram, Colston and the other receivers have done really well this season, there seems to be a problem with giving up throughout the game. It's as though they just can't go anymore.

We have so many injured guys this year, that I think we should just call in sick for the rest of the season. 

I know it's not over yet and we may still get in the playoffs by a miracle. But it's almost like the entire NFL has a bounty to kill us. 

I feel bad voting against the Saints this week. Maybe my betrayal will get them to win. It happened once before when I voted against them.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Yes, my friend, I voted against the Saints. Even though Drew, Jimmy, Ingram, Colston and the other receivers have done really well this season, there seems to be a problem with giving up throughout the game. It's as though they just can't go anymore.
> 
> We have so many injured guys this year, that I think we should just call in sick for the rest of the season. 
> 
> I know it's not over yet and we may still get in the playoffs by a miracle. But it's almost like the entire NFL has a bounty to kill us. 
> 
> I feel bad voting against the Saints this week. Maybe my betrayal will get them to win. It happened once before when I voted against them.



I picked the Ravens last time. 

Team is doing bad, but I just don't see them dropping 4 in a row.

----------


## Chantellabella

yay Saints! But what the heck is happening throughout the NFL?? Upsets have happened the entire season. I think I'm going to start just throwing darts and whatever team they land on, that's the one I'll pick.

----------


## Trendsetter

> yay Saints! But what the heck is happening throughout the NFL?? Upsets have happened the entire season. I think I'm going to start just throwing darts and whatever team they land on, that's the one I'll pick.



I'm just happy to be on the right end of those upsets.  ::):

----------


## Cam

Week 12 Results:

1. Cam1: 12-3
1. Whodey85: 12-3
1. Daveyboy: 12-3
1. Chantellabella: 12-3
5. Thedood: 11-4
5. Alibaba: 11-4
7. SA Go0n: 10-5
7. Silentimage: 10-5
9. BTAG: 8-7
10. Trendsetter: 5-10

Week 13 Results:

1. Thedood: 11-5
1. Alibaba: 11-5
3. Whodey85: 10-6
3. Daveyboy: 10-6
3. SA Go0n: 10-6
3. Silentimage: 10-6
3. Trendsetter: 10-6
8. BTAG: 9-7
9. Cam1: 8-8
9. Chantellabella: 8-8

Standings:

1. Cam1: 131-61 ****
2. Thedood: 130-62 *****
3. Alibaba: 125-67 ***
4. Whodey85: 124-68 ***
5. SA Go0n: 122-70 **
7. Daveyboy: 121-71 ***
6. Chantellabella: 119-73 **
8. BTAG: 116-76
9. Silentimage: 113-79 ***
10. Trendsetter: 113-79 *

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins ------->
Colts @ Browns ------->
Panthers @ Saints ------->
Steelers @ Bengals ------->
Bucs @ Lions ------->
Texans @ Jaguars ------->
Jets @ Vikings ------->
Giants @ Titans ------->
Rams @ Redskins ------->
Bills @ Broncos ------->
Chiefs @ Cardinals ------->
49ers @ Raiders ------->
Seahawks @ Eagles ------->

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers ------->

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins ------->  Ravens
Colts @ Browns ------->  Colts
Panthers @ Saints ------->  Saints
Steelers @ Bengals -------> Steelers
Bucs @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans
Jets @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Titans -------> Giants
Rams @ Redskins -------> Rams
Bills @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Raiders -------> 49ers
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> Patriots 49-42

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 14:

Thursday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> *Bears*

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------> *Ravens*
Colts @ Browns -------> *Colts*
Panthers @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Steelers @ Bengals -------> *Steelers*
Bucs @ Lions -------> *Lions*
Texans @ Jaguars -------> *Texans*
Jets @ Vikings -------> *Vikings*
Giants @ Titans -------> *Giants*
Rams @ Redskins -------> *Rams*
Bills @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Chiefs @ Cardinals -------> *Chiefs*
49ers @ Raiders -------> *49ers*
Seahawks @ Eagles -------> *Seahawks*

Sunday Night:

Patriots @ Chargers -------> *Patriots, 27-20*

Monday Night:

Falcons @ Packers -------> *Packers*

----------


## Chantellabella

I needed to post my picks early because I won't be online the rest of the week.

I made a temporary template

*Week 15

Thursday Night:*

Cardinals @ Rams  ------------- >

*Sunday:*

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- >
Redkins @ Giants ------------- >
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > 
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >
Texans @ Colts ------------- >
Bengals @ Browns ------------- >
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- >
Packers @ Bills ------------- >
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- >
Jets @ Titans ------------- >
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- >
Viikings @ Lions------------- >
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- >

*Sunday Night:*

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > 

*Monday Night:*

Saints @ Bears ------------- >


My picks

*Week 15

Thursday Night:*

Cardinals @ Rams  ------------- >Cardinals

*Sunday:*

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- >Steelers
Redkins @ Giants ------------- >Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- >Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- >Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- >Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- >Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- >Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- >Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- >Broncos
Viikings @ Lions------------- >Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- >Seahawks

*Sunday Night:*

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Eagles 28-14

*Monday Night:*

Saints @ Bears ------------- >Saints

----------


## Chantellabella

Wow! I just saw week 14 results on the other forum. First place. How did we do that??!! 

I wish the Saints would have done better. Oh well.

----------


## Chantellabella

Ok. I got your template, Cam. I'll post this one and delete the other one. Yours somehow looks better.  ::): 

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- >

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- >
Redkins @ Giants ------------- >
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > 
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >
Texans @ Colts ------------- >
Bengals @ Browns ------------- >
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- >
Packers @ Bills ------------- >
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- >
Jets @ Titans ------------- >
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- >
Viikings @ Lions------------- >
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- >

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > 

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- >

----------


## Cam

Thanks for the template, it's like my least favorite thing to do  :Tongue: 

Standings:

1. Cam1: 143-65 ****
2. Thedood: 141-67 *****
3. Whodey85: 135-73 ***
4. Daveyboy: 133-75 ***
5. Alibaba: 132-76 ****
6. Chantellabella: 132-76 ***
7. SA Go0n: 132-76 *
8. BTAG: 128-80
9. Trendsetter: 125-83 *
10. Silentimage: 124-84 ***

Week 14 Results:

1. Chantellabella: 13-3
2. BTAG: 12-4
2. Daveyboy: 12-4
2. Cam1: 12-4
2. Trendsetter: 12-4
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Thedood: 11-5
6. Silentimage: 11-5
9. SA Go0n: 10-6
10. Alibaba: 7-9

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > Cardinals

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- >Steelers
Redkins @ Giants ------------- >Giants
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > Patriots
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- >Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------- > Colts
Bengals @ Browns ------------- >Bengals
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > Ravens
Packers @ Bills ------------- > Packers
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- >Panthers
Jets @ Titans ------------- >Jets
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > Broncos
Viikings @ Lions------------- >Lions
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- >Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > Eagles 28 -14

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > Saints

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks for the template, it's like my least favorite thing to do 
> 
> Standings:
> 
> 1. Cam1: 143-65 ****
> 2. Thedood: 141-67 *****
> 3. Whodey85: 135-73 ***
> 4. Daveyboy: 133-75 ***
> 5. Alibaba: 132-76 ****
> ...




Did you use my template? LOL! I thought it looked familiar.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks for the template, it's like my least favorite thing to do 
> 
> Standings:
> 
> 1. Cam1: 143-65 ****
> 2. Thedood: 141-67 *****
> 3. Whodey85: 135-73 ***
> 4. Daveyboy: 133-75 ***
> 5. Alibaba: 132-76 ****
> ...




What happened to Limmy? His picks were so fun for team Chantellabella. My mom always wants to know who Limmy chose because it seemed like he chose the least likely one to win. The scary part was that he got first place a couple of times. It was amazing the week he got the Saints game score correct.

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 15

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------------- > *Rams*

Sunday:

Steelers @ Falcons ------------- > *Steelers*
Redskins @ Giants ------------- > *Giants*
Dolphins @ Patriots ------------- > *Patriots*
Raiders @ Chiefs ------------- > *Chiefs*
Texans @ Colts ------------- > *Colts*
Bengals @ Browns ------------- > *Bengals*
Jaguars @ Ravens------------- > *Ravens*
Packers @ Bills ------------- > *Packers*
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------------- > *Buccaneers*
Jets @ Titans ------------- > *Jets*
Broncos @ Chargers ------------- > *Broncos*
Viikings @ Lions------------- > *Lions*
49ers @ Seahawks ------------- > *Seahawks*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Eagles------------- > *Eagles, 31-17*

Monday Night:

Saints @ Bears ------------- > *Bears*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 16 Template:*

*Thursday Night:*

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> 

*Saturday Afternoon:*

Eagles @ Redskins--------> 

*Saturday Night:*

Chargers @ 49ers -------->

*Sunday:*

Vikings@ Dolphins -------> 
Ravens @ Texans ---------> 
Lions @ Bears -------------> 
Browns @ Panthers ------>
Falcons @ Saints ---------->
Packers @ Bucs -----------> 
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> 
Patriots @ Jets ------------->
Giants @ Rams ------------->
Bills @ Raiders-------------->
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> 

*Sunday Night: (need score)*

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> 

*Monday Night:*

Broncos @ Bengals --------->

----------


## Cam

YES. Stealing that template again  :Tongue:

----------


## Cam

Week 15 Results:

1. BTAG: 14-2
1. Chantellabella: 14-2
3. Daveboy: 13-3
3. SA Go0n: 13-3
3. Whodey85: 13-3
6. Cam1: 12-4
7. Thedood: 11-5
7. Alibaba: 11-5
7. Trendsetter: 11-5
10. SilentImage: 8-8

----------


## Cam

Standings:

1. Cam1: 155-69 ****
2. Thedood: 152-72 *****
3. Whodey85: 148-76 ***
4. Daveyboy: 147-77 ****
5. Chantellabella: 146-78 ****
6. SA Go0n: 145-79 *
7. Alibaba: 143-81 ****
8. BTAG: 142-82 *
9. Trendsetter: 136-83 *
10. Silentimage: 132-92 ***

----------


## Chantellabella

> YES. Stealing that template again



Go right ahead.  ::):  

I'm glad to help.

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 16 Template:

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Titans

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers -------->Chargers

Sunday:

Vikings@ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------>Panthers
Falcons @ Saints ---------->Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets ------------->Patriots
Giants @ Rams ------------->Giants
Bills @ Raiders-------------->Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Colts

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Seahawks  28-21

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 16 Template:

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars 

Saturday Afternoon:

Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles

Saturday Night:

Chargers @ 49ers -------->Chargers

Sunday:

Vikings@ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Ravens @ Texans ---------> Ravens
Lions @ Bears -------------> Lions
Browns @ Panthers ------>Browns
Falcons @ Saints ---------->Saints
Packers @ Bucs -----------> Packers
Chiefs @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Patriots @ Jets ------------->Patriots
Giants @ Rams ------------->Giants
Bills @ Raiders-------------->Bills
Colts @ Cowboys ----------> Colts

Sunday Night: (need score)

Seahawks @ Cardinals------> Cardinals, 13-10

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Bengals ---------> Broncos

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 16 Template:
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Titans @ Jaguars ----------> Jaguars 
> 
> Saturday Afternoon:
> 
> Eagles @ Redskins--------> Eagles
> ...



Geaux Saints!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

The Saints need to call in sick next week. 

And I did lousy this week with the picks. 

Double pain.

----------


## Chantellabella

Last Week Guys! Good Luck!

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> 
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> 
Colts @ Titans --------------->
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> 
Eagles  @ Giants -------------> 
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> 
Jaguars @ Texans ------------->
Chargers @ Chiefs ----------->
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> 
Bears @ Vikings--------------> 
Raiders @ Broncos ----------->
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------>
Lions @ Packers--------------->
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> 
Panthers @ Falcons ---------->

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers----------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> *Ravens*
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> *Cowboys*
Colts @ Titans ---------------> *Colts*
Saints @ Buccaneers --------> *Buccaneers*
Eagles  @ Giants -------------> *Giants*
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> *Patriots*
Jaguars @ Texans -------------> *Texans*
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> *Chargers*
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> *Dolphins*
Bears @ Vikings--------------> *Vikings*
Raiders @ Broncos -----------> *Broncos*
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------> *49ers*
Lions @ Packers---------------> *Packers*
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> *Seahawks*
Panthers @ Falcons ----------> *Panthers*

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> *Steelers, 24-20*

----------


## Cam

Week 16 Results:

1. Whodey85: 12-4
2. SA Go0n: 11-5
2. BTAG: 11-5
4. Hypnotic: 10-6
4. Daveyboy: 10-6
4. Cam1: 10-6
7. Thedood: 9-7
7. SilentImage: 9-7
7. CHantellabella: 9-7
10. Trendsetter: 8-8
10. Alibaba: 8-8

Standings:

1. Cam1: 165-75 ****
2. Thedood: 161-79 *****
3. Whodey85: 160-80 ****
4. Daveyboy: 157-83 ****
5. SA Go0n: 156-84 *
6. Chantellabella: 155-85 ****
7. BTAG: 153-87 *
8. Alibaba: 151-89 ****
9. Trendsetter: 144-96 *
10. Silentimage: 141-99 ***

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 17 Template:

Sunday:

Browns @ Ravens -----------> Ravens
Cowboys @ Redskins--------> Cowboys
Colts @ Titans --------------->Colts
Saints @ Buccaneers -------->Saints
Eagles  @ Giants -------------> Eagles
Bills @ Patriots ---------------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Texans ------------->Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs ----------->Chargers
Jets @ Dolphins --------------> Dolphins
Bears @ Vikings--------------> Bears
Raiders @ Broncos ----------->Broncos
Cardinals @ 49ers ------------>49ers
Lions @ Packers--------------->Packers
Rams @ Seahawks -----------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Falcons ---------->Falcons

Sunday Night: (need score)

Bengals @ Steelers-----------> Steelers  40-28

----------


## Cam

Standings:

1. Cam1: 176-80 ****
2. Thedood: 173-83 *****
3. Daveyboy: 172-84 *****
4. Whodey85: 170-86 ****
5. Chantellabella: 167-89 ****
6. SA Go0n: 167-89 *
7. BTAG: 165-91 *
8. Alibaba: 164-92 ****
9. Trendsetter: 156-100 *
10. Silentimage: 151-105 ***

Thanks for playing guys. This will most likely be my final year being able to do this, but I'll ask around for someone to keep it going on both SAS and here.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Standings:
> 
> 1. Cam1: 176-80 ****
> 2. Thedood: 173-83 *****
> 3. Daveyboy: 172-84 *****
> 4. Whodey85: 170-86 ****
> 5. Chantellabella: 167-89 ****
> 6. SA Go0n: 167-89 *
> 7. BTAG: 165-91 *
> ...



Thank you so much Cam for running the game for these years. I really appreciate your dedication to it. I know how busy you've been and I often wondered how you had time to do all that tallying.

On a sad note, Ms Marion passed away Friday (the day after Christmas). She had not recovered from her illness and had not been able to participate in the game this season. We miss her input, her sense of humor and her competitive spirit. We also miss her as a good friend. 

My mother wanted to thank you for making football season fun. She really cherished the weekly "picks meetings" she had with Ms Marion, her best friend. It gave both senior ladies a wonderful diversion from their illnesses and worries. 

So Cam, you are a good person. You enriched the lives of two elderly ladies. I'm very appreciative for your hard work and dedication. 

Please know that you will be missed. You have a bright future ahead of you. 

Thank you again, my friend!   :Hug: 

Cindy

----------


## Trendsetter

> Thank you so much Cam for running the game for these years. I really appreciate your dedication to it. I know how busy you've been and I often wondered how you had time to do all that tallying.
> 
> On a sad note, Ms Marion passed away Friday (the day after Christmas). She had not recovered from her illness and had not been able to participate in the game this season. We miss her input, her sense of humor and her competitive spirit. We also miss her as a good friend. 
> 
> My mother wanted to thank you for making football season fun. She really cherished the weekly "picks meetings" she had with Ms Marion, her best friend. It gave both senior ladies a wonderful diversion from their illnesses and worries. 
> 
> So Cam, you are a good person. You enriched the lives of two elderly ladies. I'm very appreciative for your hard work and dedication. 
> 
> Please know that you will be missed. You have a bright future ahead of you. 
> ...



Sorry for the loss  ::(:  Glad your family was having fun with this game!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Sorry for the loss  Glad your family was having fun with this game!



Thanks, my friend. 

 :Hug:  

And there's always next year to the Superbowl. The Saints need to work on all their boo-boo's, their miscommunication, their whatevers that happened this year. 

Hey, let's look on the bright side. Since the Saints flubbed up this year, we may finally get a chance to get tickets to a game. If they ever contact me for tickets available, I'm buying 3 so you and your honey can go with me. And if you get your hands on 3, let me know. Doesn't that sound like a plan?  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> Thanks, my friend. 
> 
>  
> 
> And there's always next year to the Superbowl. The Saints need to work on all their boo-boo's, their miscommunication, their whatevers that happened this year. 
> 
> Hey, let's look on the bright side. Since the Saints flubbed up this year, we may finally get a chance to get tickets to a game. If they ever contact me for tickets available, I'm buying 3 so you and your honey can go with me. And if you get your hands on 3, let me know. Doesn't that sound like a plan?



I like that idea! I'd definitely would like to come on down.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I like that idea! I'd definitely would like to come on down.



So who do you pick for the Superbowl?

And did you see that they divided Drew from Graham and Ingram in the Pro Bowl. I wonder how awkward it's going to be for Sproles to be on the same team as Graham and Ingram. He sort of burned that bridge with he and his wife's trash talk.

----------


## Trendsetter

> So who do you pick for the Superbowl?
> 
> And did you see that they divided Drew from Graham and Ingram in the Pro Bowl. I wonder how awkward it's going to be for Sproles to be on the same team as Graham and Ingram. He sort of burned that bridge with he and his wife's trash talk.



Seems like Seattle would be my prediction to win, although Cam on here is going for his Patriots!

It's a Pro Bowl draft, so some teammates are going against each other. I was happy Ingram finally made it in there after having his best year. Well deserved.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Seems like Seattle would be my prediction to win, although Cam on here is going for his Patriots!
> 
> It's a Pro Bowl draft, so some teammates are going against each other. I was happy Ingram finally made it in there after having his best year. Well deserved.



Yeah, he's awesome. My mom and I have been doing a pick ems bet with the post season games and I've got the Seahawks for the Superbowl. I didn't want to bet (it's the same 5 dollars that's going back and forth), but she insisted we also do a pickems for the Pro Bowl. I took the team with Drew and she got Jimmy, Mark and Sprolzie. This should be interesting. I wish Sproles would apologize and come back to the Saints. We need all our good players back. Anybody got a few dozen million laying around to pay these people? I'm not sure why they make millions, but hey it's a fact of football. When I get upset about how much I see them make, I just think of Justin Beiber and all my crazy goes away.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> Yeah, he's awesome. My mom and I have been doing a pick ems bet with the post season games and I've got the Seahawks for the Superbowl. I didn't want to bet (it's the same 5 dollars that's going back and forth), but she insisted we also do a pickems for the Pro Bowl. I took the team with Drew and she got Jimmy, Mark and Sprolzie. This should be interesting. I wish Sproles would apologize and come back to the Saints. We need all our good players back. Anybody got a few dozen million laying around to pay these people? I'm not sure why they make millions, but hey it's a fact of football. When I get upset about how much I see them make, I just think of Justin Beiber and all my crazy goes away.



I see why they make millions....they're the best athletes in the world performing in front of millions of people worldwide, and they're expected to outperform other athletes as fast and strong as they are. But not all NFL players are millionaires. 

Sproles may end up playing out his contract with the Eagles, but I wouldn't mind if Reggie Bush came back since his contract is now up. For the Pro Bowl, I'm going with Drew's team.

I think the guys we currently have are fine.  Just lots of injuries, miscommunication issues, and a lack of confidence took its toll this year.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I see why they make millions....they're the best athletes in the world performing in front of millions of people worldwide, and they're expected to outperform other athletes as fast and strong as they are. But not all NFL players are millionaires. 
> 
> Sproles may end up playing out his contract with the Eagles, but I wouldn't mind if Reggie Bush came back since his contract is now up. For the Pro Bowl, I'm going with Drew's team.
> 
> I think the guys we currently have are fine.  Just lots of injuries, miscommunication issues, and a lack of confidence took its toll this year.



Did you get to see the Pro Bowl? It wasn't playing on TV here, so I watched the little grid on the NFL site. It was great to see the video of Jimmy throwing the ball over the goal post. 

I know the Pro Bowl gets a lot of flack about being "not real football," but I really enjoy watching opposing team guys working together and congratulating each other. It's like the best of good sportsmanship.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Did you get to see the Pro Bowl? It wasn't playing on TV here, so I watched the little grid on the NFL site. It was great to see the video of Jimmy throwing the ball over the goal post. 
> 
> I know the Pro Bowl gets a lot of flack about being "not real football," but I really enjoy watching opposing team guys working together and congratulating each other. It's like the best of good sportsmanship.



I watched a replay of the pro bowl game on NFL Network, but I still don't like how it is now. I used to enjoy the pro bowl game when it was in Hawaii, after the Super Bowl, had Super Bowl players participating, and had skills competitions.

----------


## Chantellabella

When we starting, Cam?

I'm itching to start. Team Chantellabella has been practicing with the preseasons even though we have absolutely nothing to base our choices on. Still ..............it's getting us warmed up.  ::):  My mom's picks are better than mine. Yes, I'm getting my butt kicked by an 85 year old.  ::):

----------

